# Cleaning Out the House



## SuzyQ64 (Jul 19, 2010)

I filed for divorce (finally) about a month ago and I am beginning the painful process of clearing my stuff out of the house for the appraisal. When we purchased out house 24 years ago, it was a "fixer upper'--well needless to say, very few things got fixed up (and this is my husband's profession). Every day I went home to peeling paint on the door and just general disrepair. I stared at insulation sticking out of the molding on a door frame for 10 years. Asking for it to be fixed was just met with "someday." I guess someday is here and the house is finally getting fixed up to eventually sell. The good news: you are finally getting the house you have always wanted. The bad news: you will never live in it. I tried through the years to keep things neat, every night I would come home and attempt to clean up after working 10 hours while my husband sat and watched home repair shows. He never really helped with the housework and obviously with repairs. I would start a project (like painting) only to get halfway finished and there was something like rotted drywall, that I could not fix. It was very disheartening. Eventually I stopped caring, and just did what I could to maintain, laundry, dishes and basic cleaning. I feel so sad that this is the house that our kids were raised in. But now I drive up to the house and see the new door and freshly painted trim and it just ticks me off. But I go it and start removing my stuff. I wanted the divorce and still do, but driving up to that hose just makes me unbearably sad. Dividing up a life (23 years) of stuff is just so hard. How do you deal with it?


----------



## coffee shop (Jun 6, 2011)

Take it a day at a time. Have a list of what you will accomplish and check it off when it is done. Keep moving forward. Good luck.


----------

